# Raw Food



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone else in here feeding their dog a raw diet?


----------



## OzVizBoyz (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi tbone, all my dogs are fed a raw diet, a BARF diet. They all do extremely well on it


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

We feed raw, but not the BARF diet. Do you feed them based on body weight? We feed Gunner based on 3% of his body weight, but I need him to put maybe 5-8 more lbs on. Should I just up the percentage? Or is there a specific type of raw that's better for weight gain?

I know that lamb is a fattier meat so I got some of that, but I don't want to over do it.


----------



## OzVizBoyz (Apr 1, 2008)

I feed based on how my dogs look and feel. I do not measure or weigh anything. I keep my boys very lean. If they look and feel a bit underweight I up their quantity and will feed more lamb, if they're carrying a bit much I reduce their food, and trim fat of the meats. 

If your dog needs to put on weight it only makes sense to feed him more and increasing the fattier meats wouldn't hurt (if you're sensible about it, too much fat can cause issues even in skinny dogs). When trying to put weight on a dog, I will also increase the frequency of feeds. My young GSP has gone back to three meals at the moment as he was getting too lean. His breakfast and lunch are quite small, with the regular dinner as well. It' working a treat.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

since i do hunt my boys do get there fare share of raw deer meat. my vet says i should be wary of parasites but i disagree with him.i dont see how parasites can get from the organs into the meat.just trying to do his job cant hate them for that.i just dont trust doctors very much.they love the meat.thank goodenss deer season is almost upon us they have eat up all my supplies.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

1: I would think if you dress your deer yourself or take it to a reputable butcher, there wouldn't be much worry of cross-contamination.

I'm from Minnesota and come from a hunting family but don't get the opportunity to deer hunt here in Colorado....I sure do miss the venison!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry to hear about your lack of deer hunting.I usually take three to four deer a year and I do process them myself i don't like the butchers.They leave bone in everything.I take it apart muscle by muscle that way all the meat is of the same cut.Some parts take longer to cook at lower temperatures,to get the desired tenderness.I love my vacuum sealer. so much better than freezer paper meat lasts forever especially since i leave the cuts as large as possable.i don't worry about the parasites to much i do the best i can when i butcher the meat.i hardly ever give them raw beef since i don't eat it very much.the woods are my butcher shop.besides the meat is lean i don't want to give them any extra fat.


----------



## timothymoffin (Aug 4, 2021)

My dog has always been on a kibble exclusive diet and has always been doing really well on it. However, I was always curious about feeding raw as well. I am thinking about feeding my girl half kibble and half raw meat/fish from now on but don’t have any experience with raw food. I trust my meat source, it’s all grass-fed and human-grade meat and fish. In what proportions should I feed (half daily portion kibble with how much meat)? What should I look out for? Hoping to learn from people here who are doing this. Thanks!









Online ordering system for restaurants


----------

